# 10/18/19 Buck



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll make this short as possible lol.....Ive been watching this deer for 3 years now and hes always been an okay rack but monster body......well he was a fighter and every year he would break off half his tines. This year he really added mass and as of now was perfect with no breaks. Hes a frequent flyer on camera coming into the apples and hog county supplements pretty much every day if not every other day.....usually an hour after dark or before and he was in. Well thursday night he didnt come in until after 5am which was weird and I figured he would still be in the area and possibly come in earlier then friday night. Well the wind was NOT in my favor and I did every precaution possible to be as scent free as I could. Before I walked out the door I kissed my wife and said "im getting my buck tonight" and she laughed and said good luck. Got into the woods and took out a Buckeye block with me to put some scent in the air to try masking mine and got up in the stand. I sat for about 45 mins checking the wind quite frequently and it kept swirling but predominately out of the NE which was not in favor....a south wind is perfect for my set up. Nothing had came in which is rare...usually does and small bucks are in by now....knew it was the wind swirling so I was not expecting much to happen......I kept hearing something moving around in the thicket to my right which is right where the wind was mainly blowing so I was surprised it didnt spook......about 6:30 I catch a glimpse of a body just to the left of the bait pile and it keeps walking to where I cant see what it is behind too many leaves and foliage still on the trees. Im looking like a bobble head trying to figure out where it is and what it is and its gone.....I figured it dropped down the hill to the creek the same way he came up.....I sit back in my stand and relax and BOOM....out of no where hes standing at the far bait pile eating.....im like ohhh myyy its HIM!!! Couldnt believe it. Well after about a minute of eating the deer to my right finally catches my scent and busts of course and my buck goes on high alert.....hes tensed up and you can tell any second hes taking off. At this point hes still facing me so I draw back and wait just in case I get a chance....he takes one step and hes still quartering towards.....no good......about 20 seconds later he takes on more step and looks to his left about to take off. At that time hes pretty much about perfectly broadside just a touch my way and standing at 33 yards. I let it fly and hear the SMACK and he drops instantly. I knew immediately bad shot. High shoulder. He trys to run but cant thankfully so I immediately knock another arrow, try to ease my nerves and make a good shot with him thrashing around and ended up perfect heart shot and he was done. I sit there....get the shakes.......dont move for a solid 3-4 minutes cause of shock and in awe and try to put together what just happened. Thankful for the harvest I was able to take and even happier my season has ended early and can focus more now on family time and some fishing  

PS. Notice the time stamp on the trail cam pics.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome buck and a great story, thanks for sharing!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

What ranger said!!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Always wanted to take one if front of the trailcam too!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Way to go Jarrett! That’s a sweet buck. Congratulations.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

bobk said:


> Way to go Jarrett! That’s a sweet buck. Congratulations.


He's no crapper buck but it'll do  Thanks Bob!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome. Congratulations


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Very nice congrats


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome! He looks like a warrior! Well done!


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Solid. Glad you got him prior to the rut fights!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Really nice Buck !! Congratulations !! Go catch some fish !!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer. Congrats.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice Buck Congrats


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Atta Boy!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Scum_Frog said:


> I'll make this short as possible lol.....Ive been watching this deer for 3 years now and hes always been an okay rack but monster body......well he was a fighter and every year he would break off half his tines. This year he really added mass and as of now was perfect with no breaks. Hes a frequent flyer on camera coming into the apples and hog county supplements pretty much every day if not every other day.....usually an hour after dark or before and he was in. Well thursday night he didnt come in until after 5am which was weird and I figured he would still be in the area and possibly come in earlier then friday night. Well the wind was NOT in my favor and I did every precaution possible to be as scent free as I could. Before I walked out the door I kissed my wife and said "im getting my buck tonight" and she laughed and said good luck. Got into the woods and took out a Buckeye block with me to put some scent in the air to try masking mine and got up in the stand. I sat for about 45 mins checking the wind quite frequently and it kept swirling but predominately out of the NE which was not in favor....a south wind is perfect for my set up. Nothing had came in which is rare...usually does and small bucks are in by now....knew it was the wind swirling so I was not expecting much to happen......I kept hearing something moving around in the thicket to my right which is right where the wind was mainly blowing so I was surprised it didnt spook......about 6:30 I catch a glimpse of a body just to the left of the bait pile and it keeps walking to where I cant see what it is behind too many leaves and foliage still on the trees. Im looking like a bobble head trying to figure out where it is and what it is and its gone.....I figured it dropped down the hill to the creek the same way he came up.....I sit back in my stand and relax and BOOM....out of no where hes standing at the far bait pile eating.....im like ohhh myyy its HIM!!! Couldnt believe it. Well after about a minute of eating the deer to my right finally catches my scent and busts of course and my buck goes on high alert.....hes tensed up and you can tell any second hes taking off. At this point hes still facing me so I draw back and wait just in case I get a chance....he takes one step and hes still quartering towards.....no good......about 20 seconds later he takes on more step and looks to his left about to take off. At that time hes pretty much about perfectly broadside just a touch my way and standing at 33 yards. I let it fly and hear the SMACK and he drops instantly. I knew immediately bad shot. High shoulder. He trys to run but cant thankfully so I immediately knock another arrow, try to ease my nerves and make a good shot with him thrashing around and ended up perfect heart shot and he was done. I sit there....get the shakes.......dont move for a solid 3-4 minutes cause of shock and in awe and try to put together what just happened. Thankful for the harvest I was able to take and even happier my season has ended early and can focus more now on family time and some fishing
> 
> PS. Notice the time stamp on the trail cam pics.


I was just thinking how does a guy compose himself to shoot a deer like that. then I read your story about the lucky hit. and I understand how you could make that shot. no composure at all on the shot. then after he's down then you compose yourself and finish the job. congrats on a deer of a lifetime.

some times the deer drops when they hear the bow causing the arrow to hit high. not a bad shot but still a bad hit.
sherman


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> I was just thinking how does a guy compose himself to shoot a deer like that. then I read your story about the lucky hit. and I understand how you could make that shot. no composure at all on the shot. then after he's down then you compose yourself and finish the job. congrats on a deer of a lifetime.
> 
> some times the deer drops when they hear the bow causing the arrow to hit high. not a bad shot but still a bad hit.
> sherman


Your exactly right. I felt like crap right away seeing my high shoulder shot and was rushing to knock another arrow but I literally took one second and a deep breath and slowed down so I made sure I didnt make a mistake. Truly blessed at the opportunity of that buck.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

Great story and nice trophy.... you will remember this one for a long time !!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome Buck!! Great job!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

great story, great buck!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome Buck! Congratulations!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Oooooh! You got the one with the split brow tines! You posted pics of him on the "Bucks and Does" page. I fell in love with that buck the instant I laid eyes on him. When you get the mount back, you MUST post pics! Congrats!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> Oooooh! You got the one with the split brow tines! You posted pics of him on the "Bucks and Does" page. I fell in love with that buck the instant I laid eyes on him. When you get the mount back, you MUST post pics! Congrats!


Ya man I was pretty stoked when he came in and I was able to harvest him! Casey is doing him down at Lone Leaf so Im not expecting him back until April or May more than likely but it will be done right!!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yup! No hurry for the mount of a quality buck like that!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck of a nice buck!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice buck! What did he weigh?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Here are some photos of him last year I figure i'd throw up for you guys! The first pic and last pic have a buck in there named Split Ear for obvious reasons lol his left ear has a huge split in it so its pretty obvious when its him. They usually always hung out together. He never shown this year so far which stinks because I think he would/will develop into a great buck if hes still around. Who knows maybe he will still show when rut turns on?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Scum_Frog said:


> Ya man I was pretty stoked when he came in and I was able to harvest him! Casey is doing him down at Lone Leaf so Im not expecting him back until April or May more than likely but it will be done right!!!!


I have a den full of Casey’s work. Couldn’t imagine taking my critters to anyone else.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya I cant wait to get this one back....got a while but its worth it.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Scum_Frog said:


> Here are some photos of him last year I figure i'd throw up for you guys! The first pic and last pic have a buck in there named Split Ear for obvious reasons lol his left ear has a huge split in it so its pretty obvious when its him. They usually always hung out together. He never shown this year so far which stinks because I think he would/will develop into a great buck if hes still around. Who knows maybe he will still show when rut turns on?


Congratulations on a great buck. Nice story to go along with a great buck!


----------

